# Man fires 'warning shots' in Miami hotel lobby after telling guests 'you all aren't social distancing'



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/man-fires-warning-shots-miami-170554995.html


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

And this is the kind of nonsense that gives the left food for fodder.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The thing that I never understand about people like this is,,,
Do they think that nothing will happen to them?

I know all about lack of impulse control, but sheesh,,,
Do they not care about the consequences?

Honestly, me thinking about consequences,,,
Is why some people are probably still above ground.

Aarond

.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

The Italian said:


> And this is the kind of nonsense that gives the left food for fodder.


Yup, too bad we can't screen em out somehow.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Yahoo news is not worthy of lining a bird cage.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-shots-amid-covid-19-disagreement/5546029002/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_USA Today_ isn't any better than _Yahoo News_.
Even caged birds won't read either one.


----------

